# Thermocouple Installation Question



## gustavovgarcia (Jan 15, 2006)

I just replaced a thermocouple using a Honeywell standard Thermocouple for a Genesis boiler and everything seems to be working fine.  My concern is that I see a flame both at the end of the thermocouple and the base of the thermocouple.  

I own a three family and thus have three boilers one of which the thermocouple was replaced a few months ago by a plumber and the same exact same situation is happening on that boiler.  Thus I assume it is ok or the plumber would not have left it that way.

On the boiler where the thermocouple has not been changed, I only see a flame at the end of the thermocouple. 

Should I be concerned?


----------



## zander (Jan 16, 2006)

Sounds like u have a gas leak on the tube supplying the pilot.  Call the plumber back on his work and have him correct your work too.


----------



## Manuel Nunez (Jan 16, 2006)

There is not supposed to be flame at the base of the thermocouple or pilot line. It sounds like you have a leak in each case. Since thermocouple carry no gas, leak has to be located at pilot line bases. Make sure bases are not loose. If unable to do it by yourself, shut off gas valve and call for prof. help.

Good luck.....




			
				gustavovgarcia said:
			
		

> I just replaced a thermocouple using a Honeywell standard Thermocouple for a Genesis boiler and everything seems to be working fine.  My concern is that I see a flame both at the end of the thermocouple and the base of the thermocouple.
> 
> I own a three family and thus have three boilers one of which the thermocouple was replaced a few months ago by a plumber and the same exact same situation is happening on that boiler.  Thus I assume it is ok or the plumber would not have left it that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manuel Nunez (Jan 16, 2006)

Sure you should be concerned, call the plumber back...


----------

